# Controller placement?



## jonr651 (Jul 28, 2014)

Just looking for advice/input/ideas on a good controller mounting location.

I have an old western cable style joystick, and was wondering where to mount the controller in my TJ?

It's a stick, and a daily driver so I still need to keep it out of the way of the shifter and passengers legs, and still route the cables cleanly. There seems to be few good options compared to the older jeeps.

Any input is appreciated.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That is going to be a problem I have a TJ and I cant think of any place that wont be a problem.


side of the center console by the transfer case shifter.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Feb 25, 2013)

I mounted one for a buddy in his TJ on the passenger side of the console. The long control stick on those cable operated systems works pretty good over there. Remember you can't bend those cables much, that was another reason we mounted it over there.


----------

